# Just Got Our Brewery Licence



## stephenkentucky (21/6/11)

Well what a day just kegged our first 50 litre kegs and lo and behold got confirmation of our excise licence approval. So at long last the dream of running a micro craft brewery is a reality. 30 years of home brewing is now reaping it's rewards, thanks to all those generous people who over the last few months have helped to make Dobson's brewery a reality, especially Mark at MHB, and Ross at Craftbrewer and the many contributors to this forum who refrained from flaming my sometimes dumb questions and posts, you are all invited to have a beer on me here if you are passing. Dobson's is at Eastview Estate Kentucky, New England (between Armidale & Tamworth). Having been a winemaker for some time I can say with authority that most winemakers are so far up them selves they could inspect their own tonsils. Brewers on the other hand are exemplified by a generosity of spirit which makes me proud to say I am a brewer. And always will be.

Kind regards
Stephen


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (21/6/11)

Love the website!


----------



## Will88 (21/6/11)

Always great to hear of another dream coming to life. Good luck


----------



## outbreak (21/6/11)

Congrats! I agree the website is pretty cool.


----------



## DU99 (21/6/11)

http://stephendobson.com.au/

rather impressive website and the beer labels are very good..now to try the beer when it hit's the shelve/pub

and also asking for fudpucker


----------



## amiddler (21/6/11)

Sick Puppy, Belgian Ale. What a great name for a beer.

"Yes bar tender, two Sick Puppy's, thanks."

Drew


----------



## Phoney (21/6/11)

Good one Stephen! Will have to mark this down on the map when I pass through on my way to Tenterfield later in the year.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## mwd (21/6/11)

Love the website excellent work.

Can I have first dibs on the secondhand Braumeister 50L when you upgrade to the 200L due to demand  :lol:


----------



## stephenkentucky (21/6/11)

Thanks guys I am soooo happy ...and am enjoying an ale with a grin from ear to ear!


----------



## sama (21/6/11)

Great stuff,good luck mate.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (21/6/11)

Congrats on your progress!

All the best and happy brewing! I am sure you will pump out some great beers!


----------



## [email protected] (21/6/11)

Very nice, would have to be one of the better websites i have seen.
I've got a mate that works up that way i will let him know of your existence.


----------



## MHB (21/6/11)

Congratulations Stephen
Its great to see the licence through, I have a fair idea of how much you work have put in and hope its returned many fold.
Great to see a Braumeister in a commercial install, I dont think it will be the last.
Well theres one at Bluetongue, but thats different, they got it for product development as it was the only system that could mimic what the big brewery does.
Let us know when the bar is open, Ill be up for a beer or six.
Mark


----------



## Nick JD (21/6/11)

Where can I buy a bottle or three?


----------



## MeLoveBeer (21/6/11)

Always good to hear that another micro has got off the ground. Congratulations and hope that all continues to go well.


----------



## Eggs (21/6/11)

good luck with your brewery. if im ever up that way will be sure to drop by. i love the style. such a range too.
i find the website just a little clutered and wordy, but thats just me. id stick a clean front on it with just the facts and links that the keen can explore.
id love a pint of your old trout! again, all the best.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/6/11)

Looks good for a road trip. I don't think I have a life that would allow for doing this, but I'm really happy for those that can, it'd be a hell of a lot of fun. Way better than auditing, trust me.

Only thing is that Czechoslovakia is both misspelled, and no longer exists. Pilsen is in the Czech Republic (the bit of the former Czechoslovakia containing Bohemia and Moravia, Slovakia deciding to go it alone). Just in case you want someone who isn't automatically rooting for you (brewing fraternity, in particular) who may criticise the site.

Again, well done, good luck and great to see. My missus is actually thinking of ok'ing a road trip, so I think we'll be taking the inland road for the first part.

Goomba


----------



## brett mccluskey (21/6/11)

Looks great ,i might have to go for a weekend drive soon  Good luck and congrats. Picky,picky on the web site,but on the 'Homebrewers and beer lovers ' page ,you double up on the final paragraph,and isn't 'The Bavarian Beer Purity Law' 1516? ,not 1530?


----------



## McFeast (21/6/11)

Well done mate.
fantastic labels too!

I will be down in Farmidale in october. will try to put an order in once there if I remember

Cheers!


----------



## DJR (21/6/11)

Cool marketing plan there - don't be serious at all. I wonder if the excise license scrutineers had a laugh as well!


----------



## Eggs (21/6/11)

Further to my previous post, I'd observe that it took me quite a while to find the contact link. I know it is there, right in front of my face, but its a small link, the eye isnt drawn to it. For a second i thought youd left it out!
As food and beer tourists we want to know just a bite about you, your product, and your approach. Then where you are, what we can eat and what else you offer in terms of environment and facilities. Beyond that your website is a joy to explore, but its the facts first. I think you need a condensed front end that realy grabs the tourist, otherwise we'll move on. just my 2c for some constructive observation.


----------



## Blackapple (21/6/11)

Congrats on the licence.
Cant wait for a drive by and taste


----------



## Thefatdoghead (21/6/11)

Thats awesome mate your an inspiration. Cant wait to try ALL of your brew's


----------



## schooey (21/6/11)

Congratulations to you and your lovely wife, Stephen! I'm hoping some of that brewing mojo you seem to possess rubbed off onto me the other day! I can't wait to knock on your door one day...


----------



## jayandcath (21/6/11)

It always a great when one of the brewhood turns that corner and becomes a pro. Well done and all the success, and when I'm in the area I'll definately be up for a beer.

Fantastic website and love the labels, but best of all the growlers...Go you good thing.


Cheers!!!


----------



## jyo (21/6/11)

Congratulations, mate. You must be stoked. They are seriously some of the best labels around!


----------



## yum beer (21/6/11)

well done mate,
those growlers look mighty impressive, I can see myself grabbing one full of Fudpucker next time Im in the area,,,you know, if Im passing. just saw a light on......


----------



## Bizier (22/6/11)

Congrats, I hope I can taste your ales sometime. I like the cut of your jib.


----------



## white.grant (22/6/11)

Yes, well done and I really enjoyed browsing your website. Beer labels aside, that video of Bill Bailey was a cracker. I hope to be up north in the spring so will make a visit.

cheers

Grant


----------



## Ross (22/6/11)

Congratulations Stephen :icon_chickcheers: , I'm really looking forward to organising a road trip down to enjoy your company & sample your beers. If the wine you sent me is an indication to the quality of your beer, then we are in for a treat.

Cheers & wishing you every success.

Ross


----------



## ledgenko (22/6/11)

Totally pumped for you matey .. will keep an eye on the shelves for your brews ... lets hope the good distributors get them over to WA .. 
I have to agree with the above posts .. GREAT website and labelling ...


----------



## mmmyummybeer (22/6/11)

Congratulations :icon_chickcheers: Love to hear someone living the dream

Wow that is a pretty amazing web site and label designs, if the beers as good which I'm sure it is your on a winner. Will definately be stopping by if were anywere near you. 
Love the growlers and if you don't mind me asking but how much do you charge for one of them beauty's? and do you have plenty in stock cause I recon they will walk out the door pretty quick.


----------



## wynnum1 (24/6/11)

your website does not give your address needs a map needs more items for sale a mixed case of all your brews


----------



## adniels3n (24/6/11)

+1 mail order mixed case.


----------



## bnaujok (24/6/11)

Wow, awesome site, congratulations! 



mmmyummybeer said:


> Love the growlers and if you don't mind me asking but how much do you charge for one of them beauty's? and do you have plenty in stock cause I recon they will walk out the door pretty quick.


Yeah, that growler caught my eye too, I would love one! I found them in the states (I assume that's where they came from): http://www.mrbeer.com/product-exec/product...Classic_Growler


----------



## Brew Matt (24/6/11)

Congrats Steve,

One thing your area has been lacking is a brewery. 

Cheers
Matt.



stephenkentucky said:


> Well what a day just kegged our first 50 litre kegs and lo and behold got confirmation of our excise licence approval. So at long last the dream of running a micro craft brewery is a reality. 30 years of home brewing is now reaping it's rewards, thanks to all those generous people who over the last few months have helped to make Dobson's brewery a reality, especially Mark at MHB, and Ross at Craftbrewer and the many contributors to this forum who refrained from flaming my sometimes dumb questions and posts, you are all invited to have a beer on me here if you are passing. Dobson's is at Eastview Estate Kentucky, New England (between Armidale & Tamworth). Having been a winemaker for some time I can say with authority that most winemakers are so far up them selves they could inspect their own tonsils. Brewers on the other hand are exemplified by a generosity of spirit which makes me proud to say I am a brewer. And always will be.
> 
> Kind regards
> Stephen


----------



## Screwtop (22/3/13)

The Good Beer Guys - Beer Adventures plan to drop in Stephen. Leaving Mudgee tomorrow for Uralla, looking forward to visiting Dobsons Brewery. 

Screwy


----------



## DarkFaerytale (22/3/13)

good luck!


----------



## Screwtop (23/3/13)

We called in this afternoon and stayed for dinner.

Have to say this is the best venue we have visited to date. Every brewer travelling the New England Hwy should call in here. This place is the whole package, no contest. Stephen is a brewer/wine maker/distiller with a "very interesting background". Most would have seen some of the work from his previous life at some point..........Cinematography/photograthy/fashion photography/advertising etc. He has been a brewer for thirty odd years and is a graduate in distilling. 

His brewery is located in his winery/restaurant which was totally booked tonight. Down a country road with no advertising signage on the road to Kentucky 15K outside of Uralla in the New England Tableland......................WOW! 

Screwy


----------



## punkin (24/3/13)

Yep, i spend a lot of time at Dobsons, Stephen is a mate. His distillery licence has just been granted a few months back and he is producing some great quality spirits (all on Stilldragon equipment  ) .

His beers are fantastic and his bar is tops. The restaraunt serves wonderfull meals in a beautiful setting with a great selection of wines from the estate.

And it's all just 1 minute off the highway. :beerbang:


Anyone travelling the New England Highway should really call in for a coffee at least, it's between Uralla and Bendemeer. 6778 7473.


----------



## stephenkentucky (24/3/13)

Aw Shucks Guys... but really yesterday was one of those days that remind you why you do what you do... We were blessed with the presence of those wonderful scallywags from Gympie including sir screwtop, who bought their good humour and sense of fun. It is always good to have fellow brewers and distillers in the bar...they just get what we are trying for here. Thank you Screwtop and Punkin for the kind words.


----------



## Edak (24/3/13)

Congratulations on your new venture! I have to taste your beers and if I am ever up that way will stop by for a few.

Your website is great, please excuse my comparison but the artwork reminds me a little of that you see around the pancake parlour, it's really fun!

I would recommend that you fix up a couple of things on your site though:
1. Page titles, "HOME", "BEERS", etc. These are what shows up on Google search and are non-descript.
2. "UNTITLED PAGE", which appears as a menu item on the main page.
3. Videos page has different formatting and title, font colours, etc.

Otherwise, GREAT!


----------



## Mardoo (24/3/13)

This is almost exactly the direction I'd like to go. Great to see this revived thread and the website. And going back to the first post I'll add this: What's the difference between God and a winemaker? God doesn't think he can make wine.

Edit: PS - I hope to be up for a visit before too long.


----------

